# تطوير جهاز ال x-ray مهم ارجو من الجميع الدخول



## المهندس التقني (14 أغسطس 2006)

*تطوير جهاز الاشعة _ مهم ارجو من الجميع الدخول*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخواني الاعزاء
من المعروف ان العراق يعاني ازمة انسانية وفي جميع النواحي ,ومن ضمن هذة المشاكل هو افلام جهاز الاشعة حيث انها قليلة التوفر في مستشفياتنا ,وكمحاولة مني في تجاوز هذة الازمة( اسأل الله ان يوفقني بها وان يجعلها خالصة له سبحانه),هو استخدام جهاز كمبيوتر وربطه مع جهاز الاشعة للاستغناء عن الافلام وطبعا الاستفادة من مميزات الكمبيوتر .
اخواني الاعزاء ....
احمد الله الذي اعطاني علما بالحاسبات وكيفية ربطها مع الاجهزة الخارجية وتصنيع الدوائر اللازمة لهذة العملية لكن مشكلتي الرئيسية هي كيف احصل على الاشارة التي تمثل الرسم على الفلم ,انتظر من الجميع المساعدة.

وفي النهاية ارجو من الجميع التعاون معي لازاحة احدى هموم عراقنا الجريح .
بارك الله فيكم لحسن المتابعة وانتظر من الجميع الدعم
"من فرج عن مسلم كربة من كرب الدنيا فرج الله عنه كربة من كرب الاخر"


----------



## Bioengineer (15 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ المهندس التقني

موضوعك جيد واتمنى لك التوفيق للتطوير

اولا ماذا تقصد بجهاز الاشعه هل الاشعه المقطعيه ام الاشعه العاديه؟

اذا كنت تقصد المقطعيه (CT SCANNER)فلا داعي للتطوير لان الجهاز يحتوي على كمبيوتر
ويحول الصور اولا الى الكمبيوتر قبل طباعتها على الفلم.

اما بالنسبه لجهاز الاشعه العادي (X-RAY machine) فللحصول على الاشارة المطلوبه لمعالجتها وادخالها على الكمبيوتر فاتبع الحلول التاليه :

1-حاول فهم جهاز الاشعه المقطعيه وحاول تطبيق نفس المبدأ في تحويل الاشعه الى اشارة كهربائيه ثم الى اشاره ديجتال ثم معالجتها بالكمبيوتر.

2-اذا كنت لا تشأ ان تدخل نفسك في متاهات جهاز السي تي فاليك هذه المعلومات التي ستمكنك من الحصول على الاشاره التي طلبتها وتريد ان تعالجها بالكمبيوتر:

عندما تخترق اشعة اكس جسم المريض فانها لاتكون كافية للعرض على فيلم مباشرة لذا فانه يستخدم ما يسمى بمظاعف الصوره Image Intensifier Tube تدخل الاشعه هذه في المظاعف وبداية تدخل في طبقه من الفوسفور تسمى Input Phosphor window فيتولد عدد من الالكترونات والتيترك تصتدم بالفوتوكاثود ووظيفته ان ايحولها الى الكترونات ضوئيه. بعدها ز هذه الالكترونات الضوئيه بواسطة عدسات على الفوسفور الخارج output phosphore window وتكون نافده اصغر من نافذة الادخال ولكنها مازالت تحتفظ ببيانات الصوره كما هي وتتحول الى صورة ضوئيه وهنا تجمع هذه الصوره بواسطة كاميرا وتأخذ اما على فيديو او على فيلم ...

وهنا تأتي مهمتك وهي الحصول على الصوره من بعد الكاميرا وادخالها على الكمبيوتر وعرضها.

اذا اردت فهم الجهاز او الحصول على معلومات اكثر تواصل معي عبر ***** الموقع وساحاول اعطائك ما اعرفه.

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق..


----------



## Bioengineer (15 أغسطس 2006)

*الصور التاليه ستوضح لك اكثر*

هذه الصوره هي للانبوب المظاعف x-ray image intensifier tube








وهذه الصوره توضح عملية تحويل الاشعه الى ضوء


----------



## المهندس التقني (15 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي جزاك الله خيرا عني وعن جميع المستفيدين انشاء الله
كما ذكرتَ سابقا ان الجهاز هو X-RAY machine
وانشاء الله نتعاون في هذا المشروع
 واحب ان نتواصل سويتا
وعذرا لاني لم ارى جهاز الاشعة الا قبل يومين لذا فان معلوماتي قليلة


----------



## المهندس التقني (15 أغسطس 2006)

اخي العزيز م.عادل صلاح هل الكاميرا موجودة اصلا في جهاز الاشعة ؟


----------



## Bioengineer (15 أغسطس 2006)

المهندس التقني قال:


> اخي العزيز م.عادل صلاح هل الكاميرا موجودة اصلا في جهاز الاشعة ؟




الاخ المهندس التقني:

هناك انواع من اجهزة الاشعه ويوجد نوع منها يسمى ال Fluoroscopic Machine وهذا النوع 
يقوم بتصوير الجسم مع رصد الحركه اي انه يرصد صورا متحركه وهذا النوع يحتوي على كاميرا وتكون مربوطه بالضوء عبر الياف ضوئيه من بعد الانبوب المظاعف.

اما النوع العادي فلا يحتوي على كاميرا اي انه ياخذ الصور مباشرة على فيلم من بعد المظاعف


----------



## احمد الديب (15 أغسطس 2006)

الهم اعز الاسلام بالكفائات النادرة مثلكم ودائما في التطوير


----------



## رحال حول العالم (16 أغسطس 2006)

انواع عرض الصورة تتمثل فى الاتى:
1- التسجيل المباشر على الفيلم :-
و هذه لا تتناسب لما تبحث عنه لان الاشعة تنتهى عند الفيلم و لا يمكن التعديل عليها .
2- التسجيل غير المباشر :-
أ- يتم فيها استخدام photoflurography حيث يتم توصيل كاميرا عادية بوسعها التصوير لعدد 12 لقطة فى الثانية و هى ما تعرف ب . Roll Film Photospot Camera 
ب - نوع خاص من الكاميرات يسمى CCD = Digital Charge Coupled Device و هى كامميرا ذات جودة عالية 
3- تسجيل الحركة Recording Motion 
أ- Cine Flurography من المعلوم ان هناك بعض الاجهزة يمكن توصيلها على كاميرا فيديو او ما يسمى ب Cine Camera و الصورة الناتجة هى صورة ضوئية مرئية يمكن و ضع كاميرا رقمية بدلاً من ال Cine Camera يتم توصيلها مباشرة الى جهاز الكمبيوتر .
ب- Videotape Recording تشبه النوع السابق مع الفارق فى الاتصال بمشغل فيديو من خلال طرف الصورة S-Vides و يمكن توصيها لجهاز التليفزيون المنزلى مباشرة 

و الان عليك معرفة نوع اجهزة الاشعة المتوافرة و امكانيات العرض ليتسنى توصيل كاميرا او سحب اشارة الى التليفزيون مباشرة .


----------



## المهندس التقني (16 أغسطس 2006)

الى جميع الاخوة المشاركين جزاكم الله عنا كل خير عن هذة المعلومات القيمة التي اسأل الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم
وارجو من الجميع الا يبخلوا علينا حتى ولو بكلمة


----------



## lady moon (26 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فاروق سعيد (27 أكتوبر 2006)

انا ممكن اساعدك باستشاره احد المختصين فى مجال درساتى للاجهزه الطبيه


----------



## tigersking007 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس عادل انت دائما تمدنا باجمل المعلومات


----------



## akramaliraqi (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته ..


----------



## akramaliraqi (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته ..

اعتقد انه لربط جهاز الكمبيوتر بجهاز الاشعة الاعتيادي ( radioschopy) يجب اولا استخدام كاميرا لانشاء اشارة فيديو وهو ما يعتمد عليه مبدأ عمل جهاز المفراس او ( ct-scan) ... فلاتوجد اشارة فيديوية خارجة لعرضها على الحاسوب ... فالفكرة صعبة جدا ان لم تكن مستحيلة ..كما ان هذا سوف يدخلك بمشكلة اكبر وهي من ان تحصل على هكذا نوع من الكاميرات في العراق ؟ وبكم ؟... 

ولكن يمكن ربط جهاز الكمبيوتر بأجهزة اخرى مثل السونار والايكو والاجهزة التخطيط 

تحياتي


----------



## فهد ـالعتيبي (16 نوفمبر 2006)

المهندس التقني

انا اعتقد ان المساله تقريبا ليس صعبه للغايه..وهو اصلا في جهاز يركب على جهاز الاشعه بدل الافلام ويحول اللي جهاز الكمبيوتر...لكن بما ان الجهاز مو ممكن توفره في العراق عندي فكره من بنات افكاري ممكن تنجح..
الخطوه الاولى.. تحول اشعه اكس اللي ضوء مرئي..بواسطه gird screen
الخطوه الثاني.. تسوي تعديل على جهاز الماسح الضوئي حق جهاز الكمبيوتر.. واعتقد انه رخيص الثمن وممكن توفر بسهوله..
طريقه تعديل الماسح الضوئي..
تزيل غطا جهاز الماسح وتضع بداله القارد سكرين وبعدين تغطي تغطي جهاز الماسح الضوئي بغطاء اسود<حاجب للضوء> وتضعه بدل الافلام..
..............................................................
وبكذا اشعه الاكس ري تخترق الغطاء الحاجب للضوء ثم تنتقل اللي القارد سكرين وبكذا يحولها اللي ضوء مرئي ومن ثم تضي على حاسات الماسح الضوئي ثم ينقلها اللي جهاز الكمبيوتر على شكل فلم بمان ان جهاز الماسح لن ينقل الا الضوء الناتج من القارد سكرين..


اتمنى ان تكون الفكره ناجحه
< انا مجرد طالب ولست مهندس>
مع تحيات / فهد ـالعتيبي


----------



## akramaliraqi (16 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الى الاخ فهد ..
حسب معلوماتي ان سبب استخدام الاشعة السينية هو لقدرتها على اختراق الجسم وتصوير العظام ... واذا حولناها الى ضوء سوف تفقد هذه الميزة او الخاصية ... اما بخصوص كاميرات اجهزة الماسح الضوئي فلا اعتقد انها سوف تتمكن من تحمل القدرة العالية للاشعة السينية ... 

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## غضنفر (12 مارس 2007)

معلومات قيمة جدا والف شكر


----------



## klim40 (15 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا سلام


----------



## hamza_ama (28 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وصان الله هذه العقول النيرة . اهتممت كثيرا لهذا الموضوع وارجو ان اعرف ما آل اليه ومن ناحيتي أؤيد فكرة الاخ فهد بأخذ الاشارة عن طريق الماسحة الضوئية لانها الايسر والاوفر ولكن اظن ان الصورة لن تكون واضحة تماما قد تحتاج الى معالجة 
آمل ان يكون الاخ المهندس التقني قد جرب هذة الطريقة وافادنا بما تحصل عليه
فرج الله كرب اخواننا في العراق جميعا وحقن دماءهم
اخوكم م / حمزة


----------



## hamza_ama (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اود ان اضيف هنالك اجهزة اشعة تعمل بنفس المبدأ هي c-arm وهي تعرض صورة الشعة علي شاشة تلفزيونية فوريا وتستعمل في عمليات جراحة العظام ويتم تحويل الاشعة الي اشارة عن طريقimage intesfier كما شرحها المهندس عادل


----------



## أبوالدحداح (28 مارس 2007)

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ويكون علم يرجع ثوابه لكم في أخراكم--امين


----------



## NoOoOody (9 نوفمبر 2012)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------

